# Centurion 5 front panel audio



## mattaku (Dec 18, 2004)

Okay, this isn't a mod, but it is regarding my new Centurion 5 case.

I get this case, and hook up the front panel audio. First thing I notice is that the red jack is labelled headphones and the green jack is labelled mic. This is opposite on most sound cards, I thought to myself. I tried to get audio & mic working in the front panel with no luck. Then I decide to swap the two plugs... guess what! The plugs are labelled wrong. 

Anyways, since I am a newbie wimp, I'm hesitant to mess with trying to swap these plugs and just live with this dumb situation. Just wanted to vent. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi mattaku ,

Nice to see new people join the forum. Sorry to say, but that problem does happen from time to time with the mislabeled wires. Glad you got it solved and hope you will stay around the forum when you have time.


----------



## mattaku (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Mark. Hope I can help out someone on the boards. When I had trouble building my machine, I found the best suggestions here. So I decided to stick around. :smile:


----------



## mattaku (Dec 18, 2004)

Just to let peeps know, can't swap the plugs as they are soldered into some IC board. Maybe I'll get some vinyl letters and redo the labels. Sheesh!


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

mattaku said:


> Just to let peeps know, can't swap the plugs as they are soldered into some IC board. Maybe I'll get some vinyl letters and redo the labels. Sheesh!


I hate to break it to you but I'm pretty good a solderer and as much as you don't like it, well maybe you do, but my point it just cut the wires and switch them, then solder them **lightly solder** and then use some 3M electric tape to tape them up, it might not be the best sound quality, but @least you'll have gotten what you want, but if you do my tactic, you warranty might just fly away.....


----------



## mattaku (Dec 18, 2004)

ysrfreak,

I thought of soldering and switching the two, but decided it just wasn't worth it. Maybe if I buy myself one of those ColdHeat soldering irons, I might swap these just for fun. But until then, I'll stay away from those irons. I tend to just ball up gobs of solder on the end of the iron tips. :laugh:


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

lol that's when you call in a favor from dad, or buy a 29.99$ Cold Heat solderin iron @ Canadian Tire, or home depot for those in USA, and if you do swap them, MAKE SURE its done properly or else you'll lose sound quality, either way your going to lose quality but if you do it properly and twist the cables right then tape it nice and tight you have yourself a perfect computer lol, no prob, peace


----------

